
Welp, even ships are hackable now - tdrnd
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2017/07/18/welp-even-ships-are-hackable-now/
======
Zekio
Apparently shodan have an amazing map
[https://shiptracker.shodan.io/](https://shiptracker.shodan.io/) to help you
locate ships

